# Video review: The Tree Silencer



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

The tree Silencer might be better if you had back straps and some kind of velcro on the pockets. These would be ok using on your own land and just leave it up. But hunting on say public land where you would have to carry backpack and tree silencer plus your bow through the woods getting to your spot would be kind of tuff. So what i am getting at if you could carry everything you bring hunting in this tree silencer without a backpack you would have a good thing going.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

JX4 also offer a mini tree silencer it is alot easier to pack in and out simply roll it up and put it in your pack. I am using the big one on private land but will be dragging the mini around with me to use at other locations.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

